# What do you think....



## Alex (Mar 20, 2016)

....of these leaves. The top two pics show a Phrag sold to me by Ratcliffe as braziliense, and the bottom one is a stonei. The Phrag shows this discolouration which coincides with the stress of arriving here, ore or less. The lower power view shows that the rest of this leaf, and indeed the plant, is free of this chlorosis. Is it stress or could it be a virus (stress-activated perhaps)?

The stonei is an old plant, not long with me but in cultivation20 years or so, ands just this one sharply-defined chlorotic streak on a new leaf. Again, should I be worried about a virus or does the odd streak like this turn up occasionally?

Thanks for thoughts.

Alex


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 20, 2016)

To me just looks like stress, and the thin line is just where the meristematic tissue was forming new growth there was a tiny 'oops'. Leaves of many plants show odd things where more or less things didn't go exactly as planned and isn't necessarily disease caused


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2016)

Phrag is stressed. Stonei looks fine.


----------



## garysan (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Alex, I bought a few plants from Ratcliffe's towards the back end of last year. Temperature in their greenhouse was a little on the cool side as they were winding things down and two of the plants I got had some strange markings within the leaves. I actually pondered the same in regards to virus when I got them home but figured it probably wasn't as the plants I'd bought were from their original breeding stock. I suspect it was stress brought on by high humidity and cooler temps. The new growth's they've produced since I've had them here re-enforce that train of thought.

Incidentally, what's the potting medium you're using on the phrag & paphs in the images?


----------



## Alex (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks very much, all. Very grateful for your opinions. Garysan, interesting info on Ratcliffe's, I did get the impression that they were keen to wind it upon a hurry and i guess a few things could have maybe experienced a bit of stress as a result, not to mention the effect of arriving in my greenhouse! To answer your question, the medium is Seramis, a form of expanded clay granules. The way I grow in this medium is essentially semi-hydroponic, although I do not keep them quite so wet as the classical SH methodology requires.


----------



## garysan (Mar 22, 2016)

When I was there in October last year, humidity 'felt' >60% but temp was only around 65 degrees according to their thermometer. I had my coat on the whole time I was there...


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 23, 2016)

I get those discolorations on some of my phrags, particularly kovachiis quite regularly. Wondered about them but have not noticed anything except for the discoloration that appears in winter/spring together with a growth burst, and then gradually disappears during summer. Nothing to worry about I would say.....
Guess it is caused by some nutrient deficiency during the onset of Growth. Perhaps the leaf starts to grow before the roots are ready?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 23, 2016)

Stress is rather vague and does not really explain what is causing such symptoms. 

Discoloration often occurs as part of nutrient deficiency (iron, magnesium most often the cause but also other things like nitrogen( but often with reduced size ), calcium) or over dose ( depending on the plant types), too much light, chemical burn as a result of certain spray, virus, and some random unknown cause. 

I don't think your examples do not fall under any particular category other than unknown causegiven the way they look. lol

I have a few pink sky and they are all treated the same.
All are vigorous growers, but one particular plant has a couple of leaves with this bleached appearance evenly throughout the entire surface. 
I really have no idea what happened, but after those two strange leaves, it is now growing a normally colored leaf.


----------



## Alex (May 28, 2016)

Any views on this one? The tip of the new leaf looks fine but I am wondering about the base.





Thanks,

Alex


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2016)

Let it grow.


----------



## Alex (May 28, 2016)

I will - do you think there could be any viral issues though - or is it nutritional issues (which I have)?


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the leaf.


----------



## garysan (May 28, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Nothing wrong with the leaf.



Agreed.


----------



## cnycharles (May 29, 2016)

Viruses are usually very odd patterns. This is more evenly distributed light color, and only slight


Elmer Nj


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

Well, I disagree.
Different viruses manifest themselves in different ways in different plants.
Even classic signs can sometimes be mistaken with some other problems.

Basically, one cannot say for certain whether or not a plant is virused.
Test is the only way.

With that said, at least this symptom does not look like any of the common few viruses that I can think of.

So, getting opinions here really doesn't help anything.
If you are concerned, then cut a sample for testing, and have a peace of mind.


----------



## cnycharles (May 30, 2016)

You disagree with me, then disagree with yourself. If you want to nitpick you can argue all day and night with anyone. Generally you can tell various symptoms with experience and a trained eye. With the millions of plants I've seen growing both good and bad, it is much easier to make a confident general observation that would be relatively accurate. Someone else maybe not so much


----------



## Alex (May 31, 2016)

Thanks all! I know that symptoms are variable, and some infected plants have none, but just wanted the view of an experienced eye like Charles, which has value to me anyway. Let's not forget that all of the available lab tests have significant sensitivity problems too, some more than others.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> You disagree with me, then disagree with yourself. If you want to nitpick you can argue all day and night with anyone. Generally you can tell various symptoms with experience and a trained eye. With the millions of plants I've seen growing both good and bad, it is much easier to make a confident general observation that would be relatively accurate. Someone else maybe not so much



Wow~ did you get up on the wrong side of the bed or something?
What is up with rude comment?

There is nothing wrong with differing views/opinions. Grow up!
Plus, I'm not nitpicking anything not attacking. 
What I said is true and correct. 

Actually, if you read correctly, there is not a whole lot of differences in what I said to what you said in your later post. 
I did not say you cannot tell, I only said you cannot tell for certain.
Yes, you can take very educated guess. 

By the way, it doesn't have to take millions of plants to see these signs. 
Lastly, who are you to tell me I don't have experienced eyes?
How arrogant!
You don't know me. Talk about assumption and pride. 
Have a nice life!


----------



## C. Rothschild (Jun 6, 2016)

I see some issues with certain growths but not all of them. I wonder how hard they'd be to divide.


----------



## Alex (Jun 9, 2016)

C. Rothschild, could you explain please? The plant only has one growth. Which photo are you looking at?


----------

